# guess who the writer is{only 3 chances}



## kunox (Jan 21, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]let's play a game... the following was writen by someone can you guess who..?guess who wrote the following.. three guesses and you  can't say me.... the following is not copy writed.... I don't need permission to post though due to reasons that I will explain after I give out the answer...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------  

[/FONT]
 suzu walked down the street in blue jeans and a green t-shirt. A small,  thick book was strapped to her back and a blue ranger was curled around her neck in his ball-like form. "Maybe there's a bookstore?" she asked herself outloud.  She was walking through Tokyo, away from her apartment in search of a new manga. The bookstore she usually went to was strangely out of stock and after searching the web she couldn't find a good bookstore.  "Maybe there's a bookstore close b-"  "EHH?!" suzu yelped as her cell phone started to ring.  Her cell phone was a small black flip phone of the most standard design on the market. She brushed her long silver hair out of her face, then flipped it open. "Hello?"  "Suzu? I probably caught you at a bad time. Sorry if I did,"  "No! K-Kaido, it's fine. Nothing's wrong."  "I've been thinking, I've been thinking about those devils and their portal."    suzu walked down the street in blue jeans and a green t-shirt. A small,  thick book was strapped to her back and a blue ranger was curled around her neck in his ball-like form. "Maybe there's a bookstore?" she asked herself outloud.  She was walking through Tokyo, away from her apartment in search of a new manga. The bookstore she usually went to was strangely out of stock and after searching the web she couldn't find a good bookstore.  "Maybe there's a bookstore close b-"  "EHH?!" suzu yelped as her cell phone started to ring.  Her cell phone was a small black flip phone of the most standard design on the market. She brushed her long silver hair out of her face, then flipped it open. "Hello?"  "Suzu? I probably caught you at a bad time. Sorry if I did,"  "No! K-Kaido, it's fine. Nothing's wrong."  "I've been thinking, I've been thinking about those devils and their portal."  Suzu huffed.

-------------------------------------


----------



## kunox (Jan 22, 2021)

since no one has guessed.... I will just spill the digital beans.... it was an a.i. that wrote the above and apparently i posted twice.


----------



## epimetheus (Jan 22, 2021)

Was it GPT-3?


----------



## kunox (Jan 22, 2021)

it might have been... I used a certain website though.. I'd have to find it again..


----------



## kunox (Jan 22, 2021)

https://www.shortlyai.com/
was the website...


----------



## epimetheus (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah, it's GPT-3. It's an interesting model, and probably the start of a new way of interacting with computers, certainly one step closer to the computer from Star Trek TNG. The question is whether you would use it for your work.


----------



## kunox (Jan 22, 2021)

yep.... I use it for entertainment. I wouldn't use it for my writing yet... I might not evenuse it for anything else but entertainment... or a writing challenge.


----------



## epimetheus (Jan 22, 2021)

It shouldn't be long before we have style transfer for novels; we could then finally find out what Harry Potter would be like if it were written by Stephen King. It's already possible for paintings and music but language has proven harder - GPT-3 could probably do a reasonable job of it.


----------



## kunox (Jan 22, 2021)

epimetheus said:


> It shouldn't be long before we have style transfer for novels; we could then finally find out what Harry Potter would be like if it were written by Stephen King. It's already possible for paintings and music but language has proven harder - GPT-3 could probably do a reasonable job of it.



Heck we may even have personalized media just for us if this keeps going the way it dose... video games met just for us even.


----------



## nighthighway (Jan 31, 2021)

kunox said:


> https://www.shortlyai.com/
> was the website...



This is actually very interesting! Thanks for the website.


----------

